# Econobox Poll



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Looking for the best NEW CAR (sedan) for a family member under $14,000.

Options so far are:

Toyota Yaris
Toyota Corolla
Ford Focus
Ford Fusion
Hyundai Sonata
Nissan Versa
Nissan Sentra

They do not want a GM, Chrysler, or Honda product.

Please vote for one of these or offer any other suggestions, the cheaper the better :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't vote.

Only two on the list that I'd consider are the Yaris or Focus.

Cars not on the list that are worth a look.

Mazda 3 MSRP is over your price, but maybe you can get one for under 14K.


Rabbit. MSRP is over $16K but we've alway been able to get VWs under invoice.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

delete duplicate


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Why no Honda Insight?


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Boile said:


> Why no Honda Insight?


Re-read the OP's requirements, Einstein 

I have to say Versa hatchback with CVT.

It's versatile (hatchback), it's quiet with a CVT (big difference with 4spd AT), and the handling is pretty good. The interior does look a little boring however, but not as cheap as a Yaris.

A brand new one can be had less than 17K out-the-door, almost fully loaded. Not sure 14K means out-the-door or simply the car excluding titles and fees... but yes you're looking at a pre-owned with factory warranty. The Versa sedan doesn't have CVT, but I strongly encourage you to test drive one. I drove the AT 4spd from dealer, and I hated it after driving 2 blocks. Then I tried the CVT... big difference.

But then I don't know what's your priorty... Fusion and Sonata are mid-sized cars... are you looking for comfort, interior space, or fuel efficency?

Don't limit yourself to new car. You cannot get a Fusion/Sonata for less than 14K, that's the first thing. Second, slight-used pre-owned are pretty good deals too, especially on Nissan's.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the Versa, I appreciate it. Unfortunately, they aren't so big on hatchbacks. I've seen ads for '09 Sonata's @ $13,990 in Dallas, so that's why I included them. They originally suggested the Focus, but I figured if you could swing a deal on a Fusion for a little more then why not :dunno:

I'm thinking with the new Focus, Fusion, and Mazda 3 coming out deals will be out there for the '09 models. We could always do a year or two old model, but if the financing is there for new models, why not take advantage of it? Plus, 2 years of mileage, 2 years on brakes, tires, etc. may not be worth the $1,500 or so savings off of a new car.

Local Chevy dealers still have beand new '08 Malibus on the lots. Maybe I could talk them into a GM car.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Griffoun said:


> Re-read the OP's requirements, Einstein
> 
> I have to say Versa hatchback with CVT.
> 
> ...


I re-read his post. He's asking for sub-$14K and you're recommending one that costs $17K. :rofl:

http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Affordable-Small-Cars/

Oh, and reported. :tsk:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Burrogs said:


> Looking for the best NEW CAR (sedan) for a family member under $14,000.
> 
> Options so far are:
> 
> ...


Based on those options alone I'd get the Sonata. Its got a lot to offer over the rest including the Fusion, although none of them are that much fun to drive (personally, I'd be in a Honda Fit if buying new at that price point or more likely a nice used e46).


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

That list made a little part of me die..


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Araq44 said:


> That list made a little part of me die..


It's about what one wants vs what one needs.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Boile said:


> I re-read his post. He's asking for sub-$14K and you're recommending one that costs $17K. :rofl:
> 
> http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Affordable-Small-Cars/
> 
> Oh, and reported. :tsk:


A new car that costs 17K OTD can be found on pre-owned lot for 14K easily, and I tried to make a case why he should consider PO.

OP doesn't want any Honda, yet you're suggesting him a Honda without explanation.

And I reported you too because your smilies ticked me off.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Griffoun said:


> A new car that costs 17K OTD can be found on pre-owned lot for 14K easily, and I tried to make a case why he should consider PO.
> 
> OP doesn't want any Honda, yet you're suggesting him a Honda without explanation.
> 
> And I reported you too because your smilies ticked me off.


Where did I suggest him a Honda?
I simply asked him why there was no Honda Insight in his list.
I wanted to hear his explanation, not your guesses. 
Re-read my post, Einstein. :rofl:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I would recommend a Honda but since it is not on there Toyota is next best, and the Yaris is crap compared to the corolla which has been around forever

i would still get a honda though as their resale value is better I believe


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Boile said:


> Where did I suggest him a Honda?
> I simply asked him why there was no Honda Insight in his list.
> I wanted to hear his explanation, not your guesses.
> Re-read my post, Einstein. :rofl:


Hello? Where's the admin? Why's this guy still posting? :eeps:

:rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mazda3 isn't on the list and it's easily the best of the bunch.


----------



## hapn14 (Dec 7, 2007)

Id take the Focus the technology in that car with the Sync is really good. Also the Fusion doesn't really fit into this category as even the I4 only gets in the low 20s around the city and the price range is more in the high teens.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

The Carolla is the best selling car in the world. Drives like a larger car and returns good gas mileage. Is your relative looking for a sporty feeling car or smooth reliable transportation?


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Things I left out of the original message...

Car is for my aunt (in her 50's)
Priority List
#1 Reliability
#2 Gas Mileage
#3 Features
#4 Ride/Looks

She will drive approx 10K miles a year.

I think we've narrowed it down to Toyota Corolla, Hyundai Sonata, Ford Focus, or Mazda 3(don't know how to update poll)

The only one that truly "fits" within the budget is the Focus. The others would be stretching it as we don't anticipate much for her trade in. We could always go used, but with the incentives that are out there for a new car, I'd prefer to go that route. 

If it comes down to price, is the Focus a reliable car :dunno:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Burrogs said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Things I left out of the original message...
> 
> Car is for my aunt (in her 50's)
> Priority List
> ...


I think the only worth-mentioning incentive on a new car would be 0% financing... the tax rebate and everything else can be priced in when negotiating a pre-owned.

Go with Corolla, hopefully your aunt can get 0% for 48 months. (Current Toyota promotion)


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Fords are not reliable and not safe either...ick

sorry best friend died in a focus...I am a little biased I guess

go with the corolla!! Toyota ranks usually in the top 5 every year for reliability among automakers and the corolla has been around forever


----------

